# 8x4 young bird loft



## birdman604 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have a 2 part question to ask:

1. How many racing pigeon young birds can you fly out of a 4x8 loft. 4x8 is the outside dimensions. I was thinking of having the door on the back of the loft. Aviary, landing board and trap on the front of the loft and have 35 perches on both sides of the loft for 70 perches altogether. With the perches in place the gap between both sides of the walls will be about 3 feet (6 inches on each side taken up by the frame of the wall and the perches).

Birds will be flown 6 times a week. Maybe twice a day couple days a week.

2. How do you recover a password on this forum? My original account is Revolution Lofts but it's been a few years since I tried logging in and I've forgotten haha.

Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many do crowd them, but along with that comes stress which causes illness. Inside dimensions should be enough for each bird to have 2 sq. ft. of floor space.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

birdman604 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a 2 part question to ask:
> 
> 1. How many racing pigeon young birds can you fly out of a 4x8 loft. 4x8 is the outside dimensions. I was thinking of having the door on the back of the loft. Aviary, landing board and trap on the front of the loft and have 35 perches on both sides of the loft for 70 perches altogether. With the perches in place the gap between both sides of the walls will be about 3 feet (6 inches on each side taken up by the frame of the wall and the perches).
> 
> ...


1. 12 birds total. 

2. Not long ago all passwords were changed to keep the forum safe. New account is most likely the best way to go.


----------

